# Critical care and observation- can you do both?



## goldejoa (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you bill critical care and observation for the same patient/same visit if both are documented by the physician?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Apr 26, 2010)

no I haven't read any resource which says you can



goldejoa said:


> Can you bill critical care and observation for the same patient/same visit if both are documented by the physician?


----------



## goldejoa (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks

Have you read any resource which says you cannot?


----------



## kak6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes we do. As long as everything is documented. 
Supose the pt comes in with chest pain and the Dr spent 30 min with the pt in CC, then the pt showed improvement and the pt did not want admission. The Dr may talk them into staying in observation for a period of time to be sure they were going to be ok. *Most* of the time whatever happens as long as it is *documented fully* is codeable.


----------

